# TiVo Edge Forever Banner



## Tomasclb (Jan 20, 2021)

Does anyone else have the banner at the bottom of the screen that won’t go away unless you press clear? I’ve called and I’ve been told it was added to the newest update...is there anything that can be done?


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

My Bolt has a forever banner. Ive been clearing it but I dont know what else to do. During a football game it blocks a lot of info.


----------



## Tomasclb (Jan 20, 2021)

mattyro7878 said:


> My Bolt has a forever banner. Ive been clearing it but I dont know what else to do. During a football game it blocks a lot of info.


I agree it's quite annoying, I was told that no one had made any complaints about it in the most recent update and so it would not be removed. It's just annoying to have to hit clear every hour or after you skip on a dvr.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Like this? :

Odd Grey Pop-Up on TE4






-KP


----------



## Tomasclb (Jan 20, 2021)

kpeters59 said:


> Like this? :
> 
> Odd Grey Pop-Up on TE4
> 
> ...


Yes that banner but when I press clear it goes away until the top of the hour when watching live to. When watching a DVR program a different banner come up every time I hit skip or FF.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Did you try to set the Quick Clear Play Bar setting?

Select-Play-Select-Play-Select 

I'd found that Switching Tuners and going back to the previous tuner would solve it at least temporarily.

-KP


----------



## Tomasclb (Jan 20, 2021)

kpeters59 said:


> Did you try to set the Quick Clear Play Bar setting?
> 
> Select-Play-Select-Play-Select
> 
> ...


On my remote I do not have select, I tried ok and enter and nothing changed...


----------



## yesno (Jun 27, 2003)

Select>Play>Select>Pause>Select
or
OK>Play>OK>Pause>OK

You must be playing back a Recording.


----------



## celtic pride (Nov 8, 2005)

today my banner got stuck and wouldn't go away. i had to restart my tivo bolt vox and then it was fine again. i wish tivo would get rid of the banner permanently.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Like this?:

Odd Grey Pop-Up on TE4

-KP


----------

